# Gmail et les CCI



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un compte Gmail. J'ai paramétré Mail sans aucun problème, tout va bien depuis des mois. Pourtant, récemment, j'ai coché l'option "automatiquement m'ajouter en CCI". J'ai alors constaté qu'aucun des mails que j'envoyais ne m'arrivait en CCI. J'ai fait le test avec ma deuxième adresse Gmail: même chose. 
En revanche, en utilisant mon compte Orange ou mon compte .Mac pour l'envoi, pas de problème, je reçois mon propre mail juste après l'avoir envoyé. 
De même, en envoyant un mail directement depuis l'interface Gmail sur Safari, je le reçois immédiatement en CCI. 
Ce problème n'est pas catastrophique, loin de là, mais c'est tout de même ennuyeux. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance!

iMac blanc 24", 2,2 ghz, 2 GO, MacBook blanc 2 ghz, 1 GO, les deux sous Tiger. IPod shuffle et iPod nano vidéo argentés.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un compte Gmail. J'ai paramétré Mail sans aucun problème, tout va bien depuis des mois. Pourtant, récemment, j'ai coché l'option "automatiquement m'ajouter en CCI". J'ai alors constaté qu'aucun des mails que j'envoyais ne m'arrivait en CCI. J'ai fait le test avec ma deuxième adresse Gmail: même chose.
> En revanche, en utilisant mon compte Orange ou mon compte .Mac pour l'envoi, pas de problème, je reçois mon propre mail juste après l'avoir envoyé.
> De même, en envoyant un mail directement depuis l'interface Gmail sur Safari, je le reçois immédiatement en CCI.
> ...



c'est un grand classique gmail concernant les auto envois ( en cci ou non d'ailleurs)

il considere que un message envoyé par Mail à toi même n'a pas a etre rapatrié  en...réception
Mais il est là en ligne  

Alors que quand tu envoyes en ligne là il t'envoie un exemplaire  vers Mail ( comme, de mémoire  il t'envoye un exemplaire de ce que tu envoyes en ligne)


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un grand classique gmail concernant les auto envois ( en cci ou non d'ailleurs)
> 
> il considere que un message envoyé par Mail à toi même n'a pas a etre rapatrié  en...réception
> Mais il est là en ligne
> ...


Juste une façon de fonctionner, alors. Bon, au moins il n'y a pas de problème avec Mail, c'est l'essentiel.
Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2008)

A ton tour d'aider
As tu par hasard la réponse à un mystère CCi?

comment fais tu ( sur gmail en ligne)  pour VOIR,  dans un message  déjà envoyé ,  la liste de destinataires CCi , une fois le message envoyé de Mail ?
ca n'apparait...nule part 


j'imagine que envoi CCI via l'interface en ligne c'est mémorisé autrement ( sans doute "original détaillé")
( pas encore verifié , je me sers quasi jamais d'envoi en ligne)

c'est un petit mystère sur lequel je n'ai pas de réponse précise


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A ton tour d'aider
> As tu par hasard la réponse à un mystère CCi?
> 
> comment fais tu ( sur gmail en ligne)  pour VOIR,  dans un message  déjà envoyé ,  la liste de destinataires CCi , une fois le message envoyé de Mail ?
> ...


J'aurais bien aimé amener une réponse, mais hélas je n'ai rien d'autre. Je ne peux que constater ce que tu dis.

Depuis l'interface Gmail en ligne, en effet les CCI apparaissent dans l'en-tête du mail envoyé, entre parenthèses, après les destinataires non CCI.

Je viens de faire le test, mais sinon je ne me sers presque jamais de l'interface en ligne.

Mystère donc. Peut-être qu'une correction apportera un mieux dans le futur.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Depuis l'interface Gmail en ligne, en* effet les CCI apparaissent dans l'en-tête du mail envoyé, entre parenthèses,* après les destinataires non CCI.


Alors là je suis étonné !
car moi je n'ai pas ca du tout
 rien , mais alors rien comme trace en ligne d'envoi CCi ( depuis Mail)
que ce soit en cliquant détail ou " original" , je n'ai que les destinataires "normaux" d'apparents

Manque les CCI
ce qui est assez genant pour verifiezr les destinataires


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2008)

En fait, les destinataires en CCI apparaissent juste après les autres, entre parenthèses, avec la mention "bcc", mais quand on envoie le message depuis l'interface en ligne.
Les messages envoyés depuis Mail, en revanche, ne font pas apparaître les CCI ni sur Mail, ni sur l'interface en ligne.
C'est vrai que c'est gênant. Mais bon, c'est jusqu'ici le seul défaut de Gmail (pour l'usage que j'en ai, en tout cas), donc c'est tolérable.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> En fait, les destinataires en CCI apparaissent juste après les autres, entre parenthèses, avec la mention "bcc", mais quand on envoie le message depuis l'interface en ligne.


ok



> Les messages envoyés depuis Mail, en revanche, ne font pas apparaître les CCI ni sur Mail, ni sur l'interface en ligne.


faux 
ils apparaissent dans Mail
A trois endroits
1- dans le champ CCi 
(des messages envoyés ou archivés)

2- dans les entêtes détaillés 

3- dans le contenu brut


----------



## schwebb (24 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok
> 
> 
> faux
> ...




Yes.

Je dois être fatigué.


----------



## Winitri (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le même soucis en utilisant Mail avec mon compte gmail.

Aucune des mes emails n'arrivent à destination en cci...

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

attention CE fil est sur le CCI en auto envoi ( de soi à soi même adresse gmail)

pas le CCI avec envoi sur d'autres adresses

est ce vraiment ton cas ?


----------



## Winitri (19 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention CE fil est sur le CCI en auto envoi ( de soi à soi même adresse gmail)
> 
> pas le CCI avec envoi sur d'autres adresses
> 
> est ce vraiment ton cas ?



Autant pour moi.

Merci !


----------

